# Rehe



## Anja W. (25. Apr. 2021)

Darf ich vorstellen: Allesabfresser


----------



## Turbo (25. Apr. 2021)

Haben heute Abend auch zwei gesehen und sie einige Minuten beobachtet. Hübsche Tiere.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Apr. 2021)

Bei uns liegen Sie hinten im Garten an der Hainbuchen hecke und Schlafen dort über Nacht. Vor einigen Tagen sind Sie dann in den Vorgarten und auf den Spielplatz.


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2021)

Schönes Thema Anja .
Kleine Geschichte gefällig?

Es war im Winter 2010 oder 11, in diesem Winter fiel etwas mehr Schnee als gewöhnlich für unsere Region.
Vor unserem Grundstück habe ich einen kleinen "Halteplatz" um das Auto besser ein und ausladen zu können.
Um nicht so viel Schnee immer wieder mit in das Auto zu bringen habe ich meinen kleinen Stellplatz auch von dem Schnee befreit, dabei wurde der Schnee in Richtung Zaun gefegt um den Weg den auch andere nutzen nicht zu beeinträchtigen.
Hinter dem Zaun ist dann eine Tuja Hecke um Sicht und Staub abzufangen.

Tja was macht man an den langen Winter Abenden, man schaut in die Glotze bis man nicht mehr kann.

Also Glotze aus und rein ins warme Bett, nur da war ich  eine Stunde später.
Mit dem Ausmachen der Glotze hörte ich sehr komische Klopfgeraeusche die offen bar von draußen kamen.
Mit schiss aber auch großer Neugier wollte ich wissen was da vor der Garten Türe abging.

Als ich an der Garten Türe angelangt war, sah ich das Maloehr.
Ein Reh wollte sich an der Tuja vergehen, dabei muß es mit den Hinterlaeufen im angehaeufelten Schnee versackt sein und ist mit dem Hals zwischen den Staketen vom Zaun gekommen und wurde somit eingeklemmt.

Schiss und Neugier waren in jenen Augenblick verflogen, ich muss helfen, kam in meinen Kopf.
Mit einem Arm griff ich unter den Vorderlaeufen mit dem anderen führte ich gleichzeitig den Hals aus den Zaun.

Wir beide hatten bei dieser Aktion bestimmt einen Puls von 170, aber das Reh war frei.

Alle Beteiligten waren froh, das Reh rannte nicht gleich weg, nein es ging vielleicht etwas bekommen langsam den Weg herunter und ich schaute ihm noch etwas nach.
Nach ca 15m hat es sich nochmal umgedreht und zu mir zurück geschaut als wollte es sich bedanken und sagen" Ihr Menschen seid doch nicht so schlimm ".

Eventuell ist meine Geschichte ein Ansporn für dich, mal im Herbst ein paar Eicheln zu sammeln und eine Futter Krippe zu errichten, dann kannst du die guten Erlebnisse mit uns teilen und nicht die schlechten.


----------



## Anja W. (25. Apr. 2021)

Bei uns scheint es jetzt eine Ricke und der Bock zu sein. Die Beiden sind öfter zu sehen. Wir mögen die Rehe auch gern und sind stolz darauf, dass sie immer wieder aufs Grundstück kommen. Zwischen die Pflanzen, die sie nicht fressen sollen, stelle ich immer kleine Töpfe mit Hornspäne. Die mögen sie wohl nicht riechen. 

Mal gucken, ob ich das mit den Eicheln mache. Eigentlich gibt es da genug zu fressen, auch, wenn Schnee liegt.


----------



## troll20 (25. Apr. 2021)

Rehe hat es hier in Berlin auch. Nur will unsere Berliner- Baustadträtin lieber alles trocken legen und Mietskasernen hochziehen


----------



## Stichling100 (26. Apr. 2021)

Bei mir in Wien gibts mitten in der Stadt ein Feld das niemand benutzt, dort sehe ich oft Rehe, wenn ich in die Arbeit fahre. 
HG Stichling100


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Apr. 2021)

wie heit das Reh mit Vornamen?


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Apr. 2021)

... Kartoffelpü


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2021)

"ein Reh springt hoch, ein Reh springt weit. Warum auch nicht, Es hat ja Zeit"

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> wie heit das Reh mit Vornamen?


 Erbspü kanns aber auch heißen Robert

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2021)

Und wie heißt dann die Genderversion


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Apr. 2021)

Erbspü*innen (und/oder außen)* Kartoffel*er*sie*divers/und/oder/auch*** Reh- glaube ich.


----------

